
Europe's largest 3D-printer prints an entire two-story house - woldemariam
https://www.designboom.com/architecture/kamp-c-3d-prints-two-story-house-08-17-2020/
======
undecisive
Saw this story yesterday, and am intrigued... the article mentions "fibers" in
the concrete and "the printing technique" that help with compression strength.
Are there any more technical details available that explain how that's
achieved, and how this technology stands up against building codes?

